# How does one Catch a pigeon? Help Now!



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

I have posted this week under Found/Emergency because we lost
Lost our Pigeon--it too flight and has not
returned--I have been calling it etc.
Someone at this site mentioned that it may be at a neighbors.
A neighbor spotted a strange bird in their yard---they feed
all the creatures, deer etc.
Our bird isn't as tame as it should be but does respond to its
name etc. Assuming it is a our baby, how do we bring it home?
Our neighbors did not indicate that the bird was injured. I would like to get it
(if it is our bird) and bring it home before a hawk gets it. They told
us that they have lost all of their chickens to hawks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hunger is the best incentive, you might try this trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

I need to know what kind of food to put down...I want it to really like
what it is eating...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wild dove mix? Safflower seed? They usually only go for stuff they recognize. If they've had safflower seed (it's white and made kinda' like a small sunflower seed--nut inside a shell) then they usually find it to be a delicacy but if they've never had it they won't know what it is. So, it usually depends on the bird and what they've experienced. You kinda' just have to try stuff.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That depends on what the bird is used to eating, but pigeon seed or safflower seed would be a good enticement.

http://www.purgrain.com

http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks...Pidge loved the stuff......
someone called about a pigeon in her backyard, but not
sure it is ours...it has a band --ours did not
probably will get lots of pigeon calls
...help me attract pigeons...
and maybe Pidge will be attracted too. Pidge is a dusty white and
hawks would single it out.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks we are setting-up some type of table to attact pigeons and
also one on a pulling in tree setting and will put food upon it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've always had the best luck catching pigeons, that need to be caught, after dark. Sometimes that can be difficult depending on where they roost but if you have a tall ladder and are quiet ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My birds will do anything for peanuts, that is the best enticement for any of mine, but it is an acquired taste. If the bird isn't used to it they will not like it.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, the forests around here are thick with pines that are 200 feet in the air.
I feel so helpless. I save Pidge from a hawk and now it very well die- it slipped away. If it is rusting--God and other birds are the only ones who know where,
I went to the place where she was supposed to be this morning. She wasn't
around. These neighbors told me that a hawk had gotten all the 22 chickens last year. The remorse and fear ...I put safflower out around our home and will keep calling--and will hang around at the neighbors later in the evening...
We are talking about 100 upon thousands of acreas of forests around our homes--some with ponds some with livestock. The best thing to happen is that it just comes home. I don't see how I could get a latter for these trees.
When do pigeon usually come to feed?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Finding a ladder for the trees would be hard. Good luck.
PIgeons usually feed first thing in the morning and again in the evening before it gets dark.
If the chickens have all been eaten by the Hawks, maybe they are hunting in other areas now.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Susan, I feel for you. Been there. We watched our little parakeet fly out of sight a few days before a huge blizzard struck. We just hope and pray he was found by another family. That's what we have to believe. 

Now, when we had visiting pigeons, they would arrive for brunch and again an early supper. They seem to know when it's time to pack up and head for a safer roost. Bait your trap with the favorite munchies of his. See if your neighbors can watch the trap as well. You might consider a Have a Heart trap (I only used them for skunks and don't know if they'd work for something as light as a bird, even a pidgie.) as they are "automated" and also fairly open so the bird won't get too hot waiting for you. 


Don't despair about Pidge too much. Think about the positive sides or it will be too hard. He may have settled in with a larger flock of similar birds or found another safe haven. 

Good luck and keep your spirits up.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Does Pidge have any toys, blankets, a certain box or cage that he liked? Bring anything from his living area that he will recognize. Pigeons are extremely keen on recognizing such things and will easily notice even a tiny toy that they are fond of (even in a new setting). And safflower seeds is what I would use if he is used to them. You and your family are also recognizable, even more so, your voices. If you haven't already done so, put up fliers with pictures around all the neighbors houses (or give one to each neighbor?) just in case he tries to land in their yard. Many pigeons that lived in aviaries will often land on another aviary (or most likely, what turns out to be a chicken coop). They hone in on seeds very well. Keep trying and hopefully you'll run into some good luck again and be able to get him. I'm sure at this point he is missing his house and wishes to be home again where it's safe (as well as being hungry!)


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

My husband made the trap, but the bird that the neighbors saw in
their yard hasn't shown itself at the
neighbors anymore--hopefully, the hawks didn't
get it. How often should one check a trap? Most neighbors will
not take the time to assist--they will allow me to come upon their property
and hang out which I am so thankful for ..., but that is it--and many people in GA, while many love their pets DEARLY, and there are many wonderful people, they are just not willing to take time to assist in an actual bird watch situation--many laugh at us for wanting to try--if the bird comes home--it will be a miracle. We have literally went home to home with posters and the homes are on large acres of land --people have many animals--lots of dogs and I have never seen so many cats and they all RUN loose...then there is the hawks and owls and coyotoes...Many people say that they will keep an eye out...two miles away--there are 100s of pigeons in a small city gathered on roof-tops (wonderful). IF our bird can't make it home, do not see how it will survive--but we rescued it before in 2005--I will NEVER forgive myself for allowing it to slip-away. One wonders how it came to us--our yard is sanctuary in comparison of those around us--we let NO animal behave mean to another in our household--and our cat stays in our home so that it will not hurt wildlife. People don't seem to think that there is anything wrong with allowing animals to kill wildlife--they call it nature when they live in the country--I call it prevention. I have decided to start taking Pigeon food into the city and become a pigeon lover..and just walk around feeding them. One can see them on many roof-tops. IT is beautiful.


----------

